# Need help to Start again



## ansh05 (Feb 27, 2013)

HI,
i am 30 years old and i need some help to get back into shape..i started working out when i was 18 yrs old..and i had a really good physique and won few bodybuilding competitions in 60 kg weight.however i always ignored cardio still i had the definition and good size..i worked out for few years and then got married at 24 yrs and had no control over diet and not regular to gym...i have been on and off to gym for few months and not been regular....now the problem is..i am 90 kg and height is 5.7"  and waist is 36" though i have been over weight since childhood but i can still run for 2 km and lift weights and i can still squat for 80 KG.

i really lost all the definition and size. and i look more like heavy and muscles are not visible and arms have lost size. with a sitting job i am becoming lazy and actually skip gym most of the times. don't really have any diet plan and due to irregularity to gym i don't have any fix schedule.

i am wondering is this all happening coz i got married and i am 30 and going lazy as i can see some changes in body as i gain weight easily.

*can you help me out with Diet and workout routine*..i am really losing confidence and want to get back on stage again and wanna get my confidence back.


----------



## The Prototype (Feb 27, 2013)

Get your test levels checked. You might be a candidate for testosterone replacement therapy. Or maybe you just need some motivation to diet and hit the weights hard. Stay focused and work hard bro. That is probably the best advice I can give you. If you really want it, you won't let anything stand in the way and you'll get it done.


----------



## Swfl (Feb 27, 2013)

Jump straight on 1g test/ week in about 2 weeks you'll be back to your old self, even better...  Just kidding. Learn about eating right get the wife on board. If she has a hard body it makes you want to have one too to keep her eyes on you. Works both ways actually. eat right, then get your ass moving again you'll come around.  It's really a mindset you have to be willing to say fuck it I'm doing this no matter what. Then do it. Cancel your tv subscription. You'll be amazed at how much time you will have then.  There is always a way just decide and take a step in the right direction


----------



## ansh05 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you guyz for ur suggestions..i started working out..included eggs and protein to my diet and i am still 90 kg but i feel much stronger and started getting some size in arms and can feel muscles...

however, i am amazed to see the the changes in my body.  thinking of adding some cardio to my workout so that i lose extra weight and look muscular...
Please suggest ..do i need to have some fat on to bulk up or i can include some intense cardio to my workout.?


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 13, 2013)

ansh05 sorry man but  i have to be cruel by saying : stop the excuses, your marriage is not the reason why you let yourself go.....you are ONLY 30 you are still a kid and there no excuses. somehow you just lost your motivation and you need to get it back.  i am 52 and workout better than ever.
what you need to do is:
1- stop complaining and looking for shortcuts, you are the only one who can help yourself.
2- put down a 5 days workout schedule and stick with it
3- concentrate on loosing weight by proper dieting and avoiding all kinds of shortcuts like steroids and other stimulants because they will only make you fall back even harder.
i suggest your workout to be:
-one day 45 minutes cardio and 5 minutes abs
-the next day full body workout with weights as follows: 6 sets chest then 5 minutes cardio, then 6 sets back then 5 minutes cardio, then 4 sets shoulders and 4 sets triceps then 5 minutes cardio, then 4 sets biceps. leave the legs alone you are working them enough with all that cardio.
workout 5 -6 days a week alternating between the 45 mns cardio and the full body workout...stay like that for 2 months and and see if you are losing weight see how it goes . when you have lost about 15 lbs you can change and start some split routine etc....


----------



## longworthb (Apr 15, 2013)

ansh05 said:


> Thank you guyz for ur suggestions..i started working out..included eggs and protein to my diet and i am still 90 kg but i feel much stronger and started getting some size in arms and can feel muscles...
> 
> however, i am amazed to see the the changes in my body.  thinking of adding some cardio to my workout so that i lose extra weight and look muscular...
> Please suggest ..do i need to have some fat on to bulk up or i can include some intense cardio to my workout.?


When bulking try to keep cardio to a minimum. When u do a ton of cardio ur burning the calories that ur muscles need to grow so either drop the intense cardio if u want to bulk or eat even more. If your looking to do a recomp which is drop bf and gain muscle u need to eat slightly above your maintanence cals and get a solid workout plan. I'd say do cardio a few days a week but when your lifting make sure u superset. It will keep your heart rate up and help you with the recomp. Low weight high reps bro


----------

